# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  یه سوال از دومی ها و سومی ها

## salam55

سلام!
حتما هزار بار شنیدین که میگن درس هر روز رو همون روز بخونید ولی خب  یه خرده سخته حالا سوال من از بچه های دوم و سوم اینه که آیا درساتونو همون روز میخونید یه مواقع دیگه؟ کلا درس هاتون رو چه مدت بعد تدریس معلم میخونید؟

----------


## rain girl

سلام
چرا سخته؟
من درس هر روز رو همون روز میخونم و جلسه بعدی که اون درس رو دارم با یه مرور کلی هر چیزی که خوندم یادم میاد و دیگه نمیخواد شب امتحان وقت زیادی رو صرف خوندن کنم...
سوم تجربیم.

----------


## amir.h

این کار خیلی خوبه ولی برای کسانی که دبیر خوب دارن!!!
پس شما خیال میکنی چرا تو گنکور کشور رو به سه منطقه تقسیم میکنن
چون شرایط یکسان وجود نداره

----------


## Mr.Dr

> این کار خیلی خوبه ولی برای کسانی که دبیر خوب دارن!!!
> پس شما خیال میکنی چرا تو گنکور کشور رو به سه منطقه تقسیم میکنن
> چون شرایط یکسان وجود نداره


کاملاً موافقم!
مثلاً دبیر زیست ما ==>> هر جلسه یه فصل درس میده! ==>> تو همون روز که نمیشه کل همون فصل رو خوند!  :Yahoo (75):

----------


## Hellion

بله کار خوبیه .. از مدرسه برگشتین بعد یه استراحت کوتاه برین اون مبحث اونروزو بخونین فقط زودتر این کارو بکنین چون اگه روهم تلنبار بشه دیگه نمیشه اینکارو کرد ...

----------


## Hellion

> کاملاً موافقم!
> مثلاً دبیر زیست ما ==>> هر جلسه یه فصل درس میده! ==>> تو همون روز که نمیشه کل همون فصل رو خوند!


زیاد رو دبیر حساس نباشین ... کتابای کمک درسی کمی از دبیرا ندارن حتی در مواردی بهترم هستن ...

----------


## amir.h

> زیاد رو دبیر حساس نباشین ... کتابای کمک درسی کمی از دبیرا ندارن حتی در مواردی بهترم هستن ...


درسته ولی درسی مثل فیزیک واقعا دبیر میخواد

----------


## Hellion

> درسته ولی درسی مثل فیزیک واقعا دبیر میخواد


مبتکران .. خود من دبیر فیزیکم شاید خوب باشه ولی یک صدم مبتکرانم نی ... ولی واسه ریاضی چرا قبولت دارم نقش دبیر یکم بیشتره

----------


## ali7893

> درسته ولی درسی مثل فیزیک واقعا دبیر میخواد


اره فیزیک و ریاضی معلمت خوب نباشه کارت سخته ولی بازم میشه یه کاریش کرد

----------


## ali7893

> مبتکران .. خود من دبیر فیزیکم شاید خوب باشه ولی یک صدم مبتکرانم نی ... ولی واسه ریاضی چرا قبولت دارم نقش دبیر یکم بیشتره


برا فیزیک 3 چی کار میکنی؟ منظورت شهریاریه یا محمود زاده؟

----------


## Hellion

> برا فیزیک 3 چی کار میکنی؟ منظورت شهریاریه یا محمود زاده؟


محمود  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ali7893

> محمود


شهریاری هم دیدی؟ میگن محمود زاده نگاه کنکوری نداره :Yahoo (65):

----------


## Hellion

> شهریاری هم دیدی؟ میگن محمود زاده نگاه کنکوری نداره


نه متاسفانه مال شهریارو ندیدم نظری ندارم ولی محمودو گرفتم خوبه ... منظورت اگه از نگاه کنکوری مفهومیه که عالیه محمود ولی اگه منظورت فرمولی و نکته وار نخیر مناسب نیستش

----------


## ali7893

> نه متاسفانه مال شهریارو ندیدم نظری ندارم ولی محمودو گرفتم خوبه ... منظورت اگه از نگاه کنکوری مفهومیه که عالیه محمود ولی اگه منظورت فرمولی و نکته وار نخیر مناسب نیستش


منظورم سبک تست هاس و اینکه چاب 94 هم داره؟ تستاش چه جوریه؟فیزیک ۳ مبتکران (محمود زاده) | کنکور سخت! اینو ببین به محمود زاده 6 داده

----------


## khaan

> سلام!
> حتما هزار بار شنیین که میگن درس هر روز رو همون روز بخونید ولی خب  یه خرده سخته حالا سوال من از بچه های دوم و سوم اینه که آیا درساتونو همون روز میخونید یه مواقع دیگه؟ کلا درس هاتون رو چه مدت بعد تدریس معلم میخونید؟


قطعا باید همون روز خونده بشه زیاد هم وقت نمیبره.

----------


## Hellion

> منظورم سبک تست هاس و اینکه چاب 94 هم داره؟ تستاش چه جوریه؟فیزیک ۳ مبتکران (محمود زاده) | کنکور سخت! اینو ببین به محمود زاده 6 داده


این سایتو باور ندارم چون اگه بری امتیاز دهی کتاباشو اکثرشون عشقی امتیاز داده ... نمیدونم ادمینش کیه ولی هر کی باشه معلومه خوب حالیش نی ... چاپ آخرشم 93 هستش .. سطحش بالاس .. سوالات تشریحی + تستی داره .. درسنامش هم یکم سنگینه مثله سوالاش ... ولی اگ خوب بخونیش مطمئن باش جواب گوی سوالات کنکور میتونی باشی

----------


## Mr.Dr

من این هارد کنکور رو قبول ندارم ...
این نمره هایی که اینا میدن نسبیه!
مثلاً یه کتاب از نظر اینا 10 باشه از نظر من شاید 7 باشه و یه کتاب از نظر اینا 6 باشه از نظر من 9.5 باشه!

----------


## ali7893

من بارسال زیست الگو داشتم اصلا نتونستم با هاش کنار بیام خیلی سبز ویرایش جدیدش خوبه؟

----------


## khaan

> من بارسال زیست الگو داشتم اصلا نتونستم با هاش کنار بیام خیلی سبز ویرایش جدیدش خوبه؟


زیست گاج بگیر نه خیلی سبز.

----------


## ali456

> من بارسال زیست الگو داشتم اصلا نتونستم با هاش کنار بیام خیلی سبز ویرایش جدیدش خوبه؟


سوم الگوش بهتر از دومشه

----------


## ali7893

> زیست گاج بگیر نه خیلی سبز.


جامعش؟چرا خیلی سبز نه میگن که کلا تستاش وییرایش شده

----------


## Hellion

> من بارسال زیست الگو داشتم اصلا نتونستم با هاش کنار بیام خیلی سبز ویرایش جدیدش خوبه؟


زیست امسال : درسنامه عالی + تستهای نسبتا خوب ولی حتی اگه واسه درسنامش باشه بازم بگیر چون خوب شیر فهمت میکنه

----------


## ali7893

> زیست امسال : درسنامه عالی + تستهای نسبتا خوب ولی حتی اگه واسه درسنامش باشه بازم بگیر چون خوب شیر فهمت میکنه


منبع اضافی برا تست نیازه یا همون کافیه؟

----------


## ali456

الگو یه مقدار خسته کنندست
تستاشم سخت نیست والا
پارسا درست میگه
همون خیلی سبز بخونیم بعد تستای قسمت مفهومیش رو بزنیم کافیه فکر کنم

----------


## Hellion

> منبع اضافی برا تست نیازه یا همون کافیه؟


الگو هم در کنارش بگیر ... تستای الگو جالبن ... ولی اولویتتو با خیلی سبز بزار وقتی اونو خوب کار کردی برو الگو حتی اگه نرسیدی الگو رو هم بخونی اشکال نداره بزارش واسه تابستون

----------


## salam55

اقا ببینین درس هر روز تو همون روز واسه درسای اختصاصی و حلی خیلی هم خوبه ولی برای درسای حفظی خیلی خوب نیست و نمیتونم واسه درسای حفظی باهاش کنار بیام مثلا فکر کنامروز دبیر .دینی یا زمین درس داده و بعد از ظهر بیای اونو بخونی  :Yahoo (4):  اصلا یه جوریه ! 
من خودم امسال سومم سال پیش همه درسایی رو که گفته شده بود رو روز قبل جلسه بعدی میخوندم مثلا اگه شنبه معلم درس داده بود و سه شنبه باز همون درسو داشتیم من مطالبشو دوشنبه میخوندم و خیلی هم خوب بود ولی خب مثلا کمتر به تست میرسیدم الان که میخوام روشمو عوض کنم یه خرده سر در گم شدم  :Yahoo (2):  معدلم هم سال پیش 19 .89 شد

----------


## amir.h

> الگو یه مقدار خسته کنندست
> تستاشم سخت نیست والا
> پارسا درست میگه
> همون خیلی سبز بخونیم بعد تستای قسمت مفهومیش رو بزنیم کافیه فکر کنم





> الگو هم در کنارش بگیر ... تستای الگو جالبن ... ولی اولویتتو با خیلی سبز بزار وقتی اونو خوب کار کردی برو الگو حتی اگه نرسیدی الگو رو هم بخونی اشکال نداره بزارش واسه تابستون


دوستان من فصل اول رو از روی الگو خوندم و یه نگاهی به خیلی سبز انداختم 
پر از غلطه واقعا
البته سبز رو از یکی از دوستام گرفتم

----------


## Hellion

> دوستان من فصل اول رو از روی الگو خوندم و یه نگاهی به خیلی سبز انداختم 
> پر از غلطه واقعا
> البته سبز رو از یکی از دوستام گرفتم


بله این یکی از مشکلات الگوئه که غلطاش به نسبت زیاده

----------


## amir.h

> بله این یکی از مشکلات الگوئه که غلطاش به نسبت زیاده


البته سبز هم بی غلط نیستااا

----------


## salam55

واقعا اگه یکی بخواد همه صحبت هایی که درباره زیست خیلی سبز و الگو تو این انجمن شده رو جمع اوری کنه خودش یه کتاب مستقل میشه  :Yahoo (4):  
بابا یکیشو بگیرید بخونید دیگه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Hellion

> البته سبز هم بی غلط نیستااا


خوب معلومه همه کتابا غلط دارن از شیمی مبتکران بگیر تا عربی و زیست و ... ولی خیلی سبز غلطاش کمه

----------


## salam55

> اقا ببینین درس هر روز تو همون روز واسه درسای اختصاصی و حلی خیلی هم خوبه ولی برای درسای حفظی خیلی خوب نیست و نمیتونم واسه درسای حفظی باهاش کنار بیام مثلا فکر کنامروز دبیر .دینی یا زمین درس داده و بعد از ظهر بیای اونو بخونی  اصلا یه جوریه ! 
> من خودم امسال سومم سال پیش همه درسایی رو که گفته شده بود رو روز قبل جلسه بعدی میخوندم مثلا اگه شنبه معلم درس داده بود و سه شنبه باز همون درسو داشتیم من مطالبشو دوشنبه میخوندم و خیلی هم خوب بود ولی خب مثلا کمتر به تست میرسیدم الان که میخوام روشمو عوض کنم یه خرده سر در گم شدم  معدلم هم سال پیش 19 .89 شد


اقا کسی نظری نداره البته به جز الگو و خیلی سبز هاااا :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (4):

----------


## behzadi

> من بارسال زیست الگو داشتم اصلا نتونستم با هاش کنار بیام خیلی سبز ویرایش جدیدش خوبه؟


خیلی سبز چاپ جدیدش ارزش خوندن داره
خیلی خوب شده

----------

